#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Пищевое неприятие

## Ануруддха

Размышления психиатора

Отвращение традиционно считается (и пожалуй является) одним из базовых человеческих эмоций, в компании с гневом, страхом, счастьем и печалью. Тут надо сказать, что пользуюсь старой классификацией Экмана, она не единственная и не уникальная. Разумеется, в реальности нет какого-то конечного набора «базовых» эмоций, из которых как конструктором лего собираются «высшие» эмоции, подобно тому, как из основных цветов делаются более сложные цвета. То есть это не как красный зеленый синий, которые мы смешиваем из тюбиков. Это скорее радуга с непрерывным переходом. Для собственного удобства мы можем выделять в радуге основные цвета, какие-то участки спектра, которые мы способны однозначно трактовать как «синий», «зеленый» или «красный», но фактически четких границ не существует.

То есть, как всегда в таких случаях, это рабочая модель, это способ подумать об интересующей нам проблеме.

Так вот. Отвращение. Заявляется, как единственная уникально человеческая эмоция. Животные могут испытывать страх, могут испытывать злость, но у животных не бывает отвращения. Это так и не так.

Как и все прочие эмоциональные процессы, это слоеный пирог из множества коржей. Самое-самое дно отвращения это пищевое неприятие. Разумеется, это не чисто человеческое качество. Все животные способны отличать съедобное от несъедобного. Разумеется, границы диетических рекомендаций у всех свои. Эволюция приучила акулу, что она способна переварить все, что может проглотить, поэтому понятие о несъедобном у них очень размыты. А коалу эволюция приручила питаться исключительно эвкалиптовыми листьями, поэтому все остальное коала считает несъедобным. Но просто несъедобное это еще не отвращение, это не неприятие вкуса. Мы не способны переваривать целлюлозу, поэтому березовое полено не вызывает у нас бурного слюноотделения, но не вызывает и отвращения. Просто это нельзя есть.

Другое дело, когда теоретически это есть можно, и мы способны потащить это в рот, но нам это сильно не понравится. Грубо говоря, когда пища отравлена. Вот тут появляется биологическая необходимость определять токсины. Хотя бы те, с которыми организм часто встречается в живой природе.

Эволюция не сталкивала примата с цианистым калием или боевыми отравляющими веществами. Практически все токсины, с которыми встречается животное это органические токсины. Именно их то и надо уметь определять. И для этого придуман горький вкус. Горький вкус самый сложный на уровне биологии. Рецептор на соленое только один- собственно на найтрий хлор, рецепторов на сладкое два, а рецепторов на горькое больше двадцати штук под разные молекулы и число известных постоянно растет. Подавляющее число токсичных и потенциально опасных растительных алкалоидов мы воспринимаем как горькие. И, конечно же, они не изначально от природы своей горькие, просто животные научились опознавать их по вкусу. А поскольку нам нет нужды разбираться в оттенках дерьма, эти несколько десятков совершенно различных вкусов в головном мозгу сходятся вместе и мы на выходе чувствует единый на всех вкус горечи. Значит это токсично. Выглядит как еда, но это не еда. Выплюнь каку.


Даже актиния способна определять потенциально токсичные для нее кусочки органики и активно выталкивать из себя. Открытый вопрос, чувствует ли актиния вкус горечи, и уж всяко,- она не чувствует отвращения, но мы- чувствуем. Это самое дно отвращения и ее биологический фундамент.

Следующий этаж устроен чуть посложнее. Токсины мы способны научиться определять на вкус. Инфекционные агенты, - нет. Бактерии и вирусы не имеют собственного вкуса, и если даже придумать рецепторы, которые будут их опознавать, через неделю придет новый штамм и начинай сначала. Они слишком быстро меняются при необходимости (см. историю с антибиотиками). Поэтому есть необходимость обнаруживать их по контексту и по следам жизнедеятельности.

Гнилое, разложившееся, покрытое слизью, имеющее зеленовато-желтый оттенок гниения и характерный неприятный запах, etc. Так мы можем предположить, что эта органика кишит болезнетворными микробами.

Горький вкус,- это еще не отвращение, это чуть ниже, это просто неприятный отталкивающий вкус. А вот это,- уже первичное базовое отвращение. На горькое у нас есть перцепция, на заразное нет. Поэтому на токсические агенты достаточно хороших датчиков, а вот на инфекционные агенты надо подключать аффект, которые будет быстро и надежно блокировать нежелательное и потенциально опасное поведение.

Это особенно важно для человека в плане наших сложных отношений с животным белком. Мы же не хищники по природе своей, приматы условно всеядны (те же шимпанзе вполне охотно поедают всякую мелкую живность), но на практике в основном заточены под углеводную растительную диету. Только люди активно включили животный белок в свой рацион (тут я имею в виду не лично сапиенсов, а вообще всех homo), это имело свои бонусы, но и повлекло множество осложнений. Главная проблема,- наш пищеварительный тракт не очень-то сырое мясо переваривает. Чтобы успешно переварить животный белок, он должен быть предварительно денатурирован и гидролизован (особенно это коллагена касается). В настоящее время это не проблема, мы это делаем предварительной термической обработкой,- варкой, жаркой и прочими кулинарными мероприятиями. Но когда огня еще не было- естественным способом предварительной ферментации было гниение. Концепция первых хомо как полуденных падальщиков достаточно давняя, до сих пор у нее есть противники и критики, это не общепринятая модель, но в свете сказанного лично мне она кажется очень логичной.

Естественное, доступное и усвояемое мясо- это подгнившее мясо. В принципе, этот способ до сих пор активно используется в этнической кухне северных народов. У них в рационе 70-75% животного белка, потому что в тех краях никакие углеводы толком не растут, кроме ягеля и всякой северной ягоды плюс практически недоступна огневая кухня, поэтому у них до сих пор масса национальных блюд на основе естественной ферментации,- все эти квашеные тюлени, строганина из подгнившего омуля и прочие такие же нямки.

Когда-то мы все примерно так и жили. Но с гниением животного белка есть и другая проблема,- он становится несъедобен и токсичен. Кошкам да собакам в этом смысле проще,- они хищники, они заточены под животный белок, и все их предки и предки их предков, что кошачьи, что псовые,- тоже были хищники. А мы приматы и пищеварительная система у нас соотвественная, поэтому включение мяса в рацион поставило в свое время непростую задачу,- с одной стороны, лучше всего животный белок потреблять в измененном виде, но если позволить гниению зайти слишком далеко (и даже не слишком, чуть-чуть дальше допустимого),- то все, уже нельзя. И это каждый раз игра на грани фола.

Тут-то и потребовалась сильная, яркая, специфичная эмоция, срабатывающая мгновенно и надежно, раньше, чем мы сможем что-то подумать или сделать, которая отрубает нас от ненужного поведения,- не трогай, нельзя, фу.

Поэтому к виду и запаху ферментативного разложения углеводов мы относимся гораздо лояльнее и дружелюбнее, нежели к ферментативному разложению белков. Сравните свои обонятельные ощущения от посещения осеннего яблоневого сада, наполненного запахами паданки, относительно посещения помойки за мясокомбинатом или какого-нибудь скотомогильника...

http://mercylo.livejournal.com/309295.html#cutid1

----------

Joy (18.11.2012), Kit (17.11.2012), Pyro (18.11.2012), Sadhak (18.11.2012), Vladiimir (19.11.2012), Митяй (18.11.2012), Ритл (27.01.2013), Тао (18.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2012)

----------

